# Essay



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

so for my social studies class i have to write a essay about animal abuse(my choice) but 1, idk how to write a essay and 2, im having a hard time finding things about animal abuse without throwing up. Help?

(sry if i put this in the wrong place....)


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

When you write an essay, you should have at least three topics to write about, you hsould have an introduction and a conclusion. Your outline should look something like this.

1. Introduction
- throw in a good opening sentence or phrase to draw peoples attention in. In another sentence, state the three (or more) topics you will be talking about.
2. First topic
- talk about your topic with supporting details from reliable sources (not wikipedia)
3. your third topic
- talk about and support
4. your fourth topic
- tlak about and support
5. Conclusion
- this is where you sum all of your information up into no more than three sentences. You will also want to restate your three topics, not using the same sentence as you did in your intro.

It would be good to throw in some quotes and facts, all cited. This will help you support your ideas.

And if all you can find is things that make you throw up - that's good. You want to leave the impression that animal abuse is bad. Add some pictures at the end (cited too) to prove your point more on why its bad or whatever.

Does this help?


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

i have to write a few essays almost every week (high school:evil...although i almost never actually do any of them unless im motivated to get good grades
anyways...
my english teacher has me write them one way, and my history teacher has me write them another; i like the history way more though.

intro paragraph: should only be a few sentences, stating your main idea for example "Animal abuse is an extremely horrible thing that occurs too often" or something like that. then state 3 reasons why. "animal abuse is bad because it is disrespectful to the animals, it is against the law, and the animals did nothing to deserve horrible treatment."(again, just an example)

1st body paragraph: completely explain the first reason you used which would be "animal abuse is disrespectful to the animals" for the reasons i stated. Then you would back it up with evidence from an article of some sort. use quotes from an article, or from any background info you may know.

2nd body paragraph: use your second reason, "animal abuse is illegal" and again, back it up with info, just like the first body paragraph

3rd body paragraph: use your third reason, "the animal did nothing to deserve it" and explain why like in 1 and 2.

conclusion: re state what you stated before but in different words, so "Animal abuse is an extremely horrible thing that occurs too often" could be turned into "animal abuse is terrible, and an issue that happens much more than it should." and then say your 3 reasons "animal abuse is bad because it is disrespectful to the animals, it is against the law, and the animals did nothing to deserve horrible treatment." finally, add a powerful finishing sentence to leave the reader with something to think about, like "animals have souls too, they know what pain is, they can be sad, or scared just like human beings, but they continue to get abused and that isn't fair"



as for the finding info, you could talk to people about their animals' story's and personal experience since i know a few of your animals are rescued. th more info you get the easier it should be to write


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Animal abuse is a pretty broad topic, and yes a lot of it can be disturbing....you could write about the people who abuse animals, mental issues, penalties, how the laws in different places deal with them. It may mitigate your nausea a bit.


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

ok thanks guys!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

What grade level are you in? That would honestly determine how to write the paper and let me tailor advice to what you need.


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

im in 8th xD


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm not sure how your school runs things, but at year 8 I wasn't expected to write the most complex essays, we were given the topic beforehand and expected to dish out 3 paragraphs with some evidence and quotes. It wasn't until year 10 that the essays became really serious. Ill describe how I'm expected to write essays.

For an introduction, you want to have 3 main things, a sentence or two introducing your topic. You need to clearly specify what your opinion on the topic is, whether you're fore or against it, or how much you agree and a few sentences describing what each paragraph will contain. Make sure not to expand on any of your ideas, just say what they are. 

For body paragraphs, I use TEEL:
Topic sentence- Introduce what your paragraph will be about.
Expand/explanation- This is where you discuss your idea.
Evidence- Give evidence such as quotes or events, the two Es should be linked together, so you explain something and give evidence, then explain a bit more and give more evidence. Evidence is really important in essays.
Link- Your final sentence should sum up your argument and link back to your initial topic, ie- If your writing about say, the animal cant defend itself you would say, The animal can not help itself therefore, it is considered animal abuse. 

For the conclusion, you want to restate your topic sentences just change the wording a little, don't give any new ideas. I also have to refer to values, but I'm sure you dont need to do that. Finish it off with a really powerful sentence. 

As for the animal abuse topic, it is kind of broad. It would be easier for you to focus on a particular field or animal, like, live exports, you will be able to build a stronger argument and find better evidence if you narrow down your field, even if it''s just focusing on one type of animal.


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

yea i want to focus it around equine abuse bt idk if my teacher wil let me...im gonna ask her though lol


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok lol that clears up a lot. I would also use TEEL in this case. I would also narrow down the topic as you're only in eighth grade and probably not expected to write a novel over this. This will also make it easier to write and gather information. 

My personal advice is come up with an outline, then just write. Write as much as you can logically using your information and don't think too much into it. Then as soon as you're done re-read it and highlight the areas where you feel you need to work on coherence. Then re-read again and correct/add/edit the sections that need it to make it more coherent and literate. 

Finally re-read again and have someone else read it and give you feed back. 

I used this method for kids who I tutored up from 5th grade until 12th and it worked wonders for most. Good luck!


----------

